# snorkel



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

when i snorkel my 09 700h1 am i going to have to use a power commander? and how do you do the crank case hose


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah you will probably need a pcIII to get it running right after the snorkle.. As for the crankcase, we use all pvc on ours. Some people use the flexible hose to make it easier. If you use the flex hose, don't use that spa hose crap from lowe's it won't last very long at all. Get you some good hose online, you'll be glad you did in the long run.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i believe he is talking about the crank case vent hose? take your current one off and get about six or so feet of the same size hose and loop it 3-4 times and reconnect. if you ever swamp your airbox you will almost NEVER swamp the Crank case.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^ Sorry about that I misread, it was still early in the morning. LOL


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for the tip that will prolly save my motor lol


----------

